# Do you know any contemporary opera buffa ?



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

On Friday, I have seen a contemporary opera buffa "Impresario Dotcom" by Ľubica Čekovská. The booklet said, that it is rare for modern operas to be comedies. Is it true ? Do you know any ?


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

John Corigliano considers his _Ghosts of Versailles _a "grand opera buffa" because it includes elements of grand opera and opera buffa. Randolph Peters' _The Golden Arsch _('Arsch' being a workaround for the here mechanically censored English language equivalent) and Joe St.Johanser's _Space Opera _are other examples of contemporary comic opera.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Nockherberg 2017 Singspiel Komplett


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Gerald Barry's _The Importance of being Earnest_


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't, but if the world survives this period in our history will provide ample material.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> I don't, but if the world survives this period in our history will provide ample material.


They would have to be very dark commedies though!

N.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

The Conte said:


> very dark commedies






The Cask of Amontillado - Felix Jarrar


----------

